# Hi Everybody..



## Wit (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi everybody.Im *The beekeeper's assistant*. We had 150 hives. Apiary stationary in a North side of Poland. Beekeeping is a multi-generational activity in our family.I'm trying to streamline the work in the apiary (we did inverter drive to honey extractor,multidrill to frames ,Thanx US ebay -we owners SENCO staplers {great thing to make frames}I am glad to join to Your community...Regards Witek


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome Wit!! Glad to hear from you. Best of Luck to you in your Beekeeping.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Witek! You are continuing a great tradition.


----------



## caribou0_0 (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome!!!!! What kind of bees in Poland?????????


----------



## Wit (Oct 31, 2010)

*Merry Christmas..*

Merry Christmas and God bless you all.Full honey in your hives.Best for Your &Yours bees for all Members from Witek -Poland


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Welcome.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Witek, welcome and merry christmas, started out hand nailing frames so I know what you mean about the Senco's


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, someone from Poland- cool! Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## Tomekmiodek (May 1, 2010)

caribou0_0 said:


> Welcome!!!!! What kind of bees in Poland?????????


we have all sort of bees here in Poland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to beesource, Wit. It's nice to see how International this forum is. I wonder when we will have beekeepers from China and other countries posting here?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And I guess I must have missed welcoming Tomekmiodek. So, Welcome to you too.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Wit (Oct 31, 2010)

If anyone want to see us work in apiary Let's look at my films on You Tube .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Yi_W34n-M&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## KathyRRozier (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome 
I am too new here.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That's cool equipment!


----------

